# Ο Τόμας Στερνς Έλιοτ — Αναδρομές σε μέρες κρίσης (Από τον Άρη Μπερλή)



## nickel (Apr 29, 2013)

Αναδημοσιεύω το παρακάτω άρθρο του Άρη Μπερλή για τον Τ. Σ. Έλιοτ — ένα πολυεδρικό διαμαντάκι, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Δημοσιεύτηκε στο τεύχος 39 (Απρίλιος 2013) τού _The Athens Review of Books_ και θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε τον συγγραφέα καθώς και τον εκδότη κ. Βασιλάκη που μας έδωσαν την άδεια να το αναδημοσιεύσουμε. Σε άλλο νήμα ενημερώνω για την κυκλοφορία επιλεγμένων δοκιμίων του Έλιοτ από τις Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης σε μετάφραση του Άρη Μπερλή.


*Ο Τόμας Στερνς Έλιοτ*
Αναδρομές σε μέρες κρίσης
Από τον ΑΡΗ ΜΠΕΡΛΗ​

*1.*​Από την εποχή που ο Έλιοτ έγραφε τα πρώτα του νεωτερικά ποιήματα, γύρω στο 1915, απέχουμε σήμερα σχεδόν εκατό χρόνια, όσο δηλαδή απείχε ο Έλιοτ από την εποχή που έγραφαν οι μεγάλοι ρομαντικοί ποιητές, ο Βύρωνας, ο Σέλλεϋ, ο Κητς. Συνεπώς, ο Έλιοτ ήταν πολύ πιο κοντά στον ρομαντισμό απ’ όσο είμαστε εμείς, ήταν τόσο κοντά όσο κοντά είμαστε εμείς στην ποίηση του Έλιοτ και στον μοντερνισμό. Λέω κοντά κι όχι μακριά διότι περιέργως νιώθουμε ότι ο μοντερνισμός είναι κοντινός μας, μας εκφράζει, κι ας έχουν περάσει εκατό χρόνια από τότε που εμφανίστηκε. Μακριά μας είναι μόνο ο ρομαντισμός, που απέχει δύο αιώνες και μας φαίνεται ξεπερασμένος ως ευαισθησία και γλώσσα. Ο Έλιοτ και η γενιά του ήταν κοντά στον ρομαντισμό, σε ένα ποιητικό ιδίωμα που καλλιεργήθηκε σε όλον τον δέκατο ένατο αιώνα από τρεις τουλάχιστον γενιές ποιητών –την πρώτη (με κορυφαίους τον Γουέρντσγουερθ και τον Κόουλριτζ), τη δεύτερη (Βύρωνας, Σέλλεϋ, Κητς) και την τρίτη (Τένυσον και Ρόμπερτ Μπράουνιν). Υπάρχει και τέταρτη στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα (Σουίνμπερν, Ουάιλντ κ.ά.). Αυτό το βάρος της ρομαντικής παράδοσης ο Έλιοτ και οι ομότεχνοί του θέλησαν να αποτινάξουν –και το πέτυχαν. Οι νεωτερισμοί που εισήγαγαν ήταν κοσμογονικοί στην ιστορία της λογοτεχνίας, οι επιπτώσεις ήταν ανάλογες με αυτές του ρομαντισμού όταν, στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, αποτίναξε το βάρος του κλασικισμού. Θα περίμενε λοιπόν κανείς ότι με το γύρισμα του 21ου αιώνα θα ξεσπούσε ένα νέο κίνημα, ανάλογο του ρομαντισμού και του μοντερνισμού. Τίποτα τέτοιο δεν συνέβη και δεν φαίνεται πιθανό να συμβεί στο ορατό μέλλον. Μπορεί, καθώς είπα, διότι ο μοντερνισμός μάς εκφράζει ακόμη, μας κάνει. Ή πιθανόν διότι οι καλλιτεχνικές μορφές όπως τις γνωρίζουμε κάποτε εξαντλούνται, τελειώνουν. Η ποίηση είναι μια αρχαία τέχνη. Μπορεί να έφτασε στα όρια της, στο μη περαιτέρω, υποχρεωμένη πια να επαναλαμβάνει μορφές του παρελθόντος, να μιμείται τον εαυτό της. Ίσως στο μέλλον να προκύψουν άλλα μέσα καλλιτεχνικής δημιουργίας, άγνωστα προς το παρόν. Αλλά ας γυρίσω στον Έλιοτ.

*2.*​Ο Τ. Σ. Έλιοτ είναι από τους μεγαλύτερους ποιητές του εικοστού αιώνα, ίσως ο μεγαλύτερος στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο –ας είμαστε όμως επιφυλακτικοί, την πρώτη θέση την διεκδικεί επίσης ο Ουίλιαμ Μπάτλερ Γέιτς. Είναι ακόμη ένας από τους σημαντικότερους κριτικούς της ποίησης και της λογοτεχνίας, και ευρύτερα της κουλτούρας. Έγραψε και θεατρικά έργα, τα οποία ήσαν εφαρμογές στην πράξη μιας άποψης που είχε για το θέατρο –ο Έλιοτ είχε άποψη για τα πάντα–, αλλά τα ποιητικά του δράματα δεν είχαν επιτυχία.

Ο Έλιοτ γεννήθηκε στο Σαιν Λιούις του Μιζούρι το 1888. Στην ίδια δεκαετία γεννήθηκαν και οι τρεις άλλοι μεγάλοι μοντερνιστές, η Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ το 1882, ο Τζέημς Τζόυς τον ίδιο χρόνο, ο Έζρα Πάουντ το 1885. Ήσαν όλοι νέοι όταν ξέσπασε ο Πρώτος Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος και η φρικαλεότητα εκείνου του πολέμου είχε βαθύ αντίκτυπο στην ευαισθησία τους, στη συνείδησή τους, στη σκέψη τους, και κατά συνέπεια στο έργο τους. Ο Έλιοτ σπούδασε στο Χάρβαρντ φιλοσοφία. Άρχισε να γράφει ποιήματα που δημοσιεύονταν στο περιοδικό του πανεπιστημίου. Θα παραθέσω ένα από αυτά τα πρωτόλεια σε δική μου μετάφραση. Όσοι γνωρίζουν την ποίηση του Έλιοτ, θα διακρίνουν κάποια προεικάσματα, κάποια πρόδρομα στοιχεία της ώριμης ποίησής του, όπως η απωθημένη σεξουαλικότητα και η θρησκευτικότητα. 

Το ποίημα λέγεται «Ο θάνατος του Αγίου Νάρκισσου»:

_Κάποτε περπάτησε ανάμεσα στη
θάλασσα και τα ψηλά βράχια
Κι ο αέρας τον έκανε να νιώθει τα πόδια του
καθώς προσπερνούσαν μαλακά το ένα το άλλο
Και να νιώθει τα μπράτσα του
σταυρωμένα στο στήθος.
Όταν περπατούσε στα λιβάδια
Πνιγόταν και γαλήνευε απ’ τον ίδιο του τον ρυθμό.
Στην όχθη του ποταμού
Τα μάτια του ένιωθαν τις μυτερές
γωνιές των ματιών του
Και τα χέρια του ένιωθαν τις μυτερές
άκρες των δακτύλων του.
Τσακισμένος από αυτή τη γνώση
Δεν μπορούσε να ζει πια με τους
τρόπους των ανθρώπων
κι έγινε χορευτής χάριν του Θεού.
Όταν περπατούσε στους δρόμους της πόλης
Ήταν σαν να πατάει πάνω σε
πρόσωπα, μηρούς και γόνατα που σπάραζαν.
Κι έτσι έφτασε κάτω από το βράχο.
Στην αρχή ήταν βέβαιος πως κάποτε ήταν δέντρο
Μπλέκοντας τα κλαδιά το ένα με το άλλο
Και μπερδεύοντας τις ρίζες τη μια με την άλλη.
Έπειτα ήξερε πως κάποτε ήταν ψάρι
Με γλιστερή λευκή κοιλιά σφιγμένη
ανάμεσα στα δάχτυλά του,
σπαρταρώντας στη λαβή του, η αρχαία του ομορφιά
παγιδευμένη στις ροδαλές άκρες της
νέας του ομορφιάς.
Έπειτα ήταν κορίτσι
Παγιδευμένο στο δάσος από έναν
μεθυσμένο γέρο
Γνωρίζοντας τελικά τη γεύση της
λευκότητάς του,
τον τρόμο της απαλότητάς του. Και
αισθάνθηκε μεθυσμένος και γέρος.
Και έτσι έγινε χορευτής του Θεού,
Γιατί η σάρκα του ερωτεύτηκε τα
φλογερά βέλη.
Χόρεψε πάνω στην καυτή άμμο
Μέχρι να φτάσουν τα βέλη.
Καθώς τα αγκάλιαζε το λευκό του
δέρμα παραδόθηκε στην ερυθρότητα
του αίματος, και αυτό τον
ευχαρίστησε.
Τώρα είναι πράσινος, στεγνός και
λεκιασμένος
Με τη σκιά στο στόμα._

*3.*​Υπάρχουν τρεις σταθμοί στην ποίηση του Έλιοτ –ο _Προύφροκ, _η _Έρημη χώρα, _τα _Κουαρτέτα._
Ο Έλιοτ, καθώς είπαμε, κάνει την πρώτη σοβαρή εμφάνισή του στην ποίηση το 1915 με τη δημοσίευση του ποιήματος «Το Ερωτικό τραγούδι του Τζ. Άλφρεντ Προύφροκ» στο πρωτοποριακό αμερικανικό περιοδικό _Poetry. _To ποίημα είναι ένας δραματικός μονόλογος ενός _άντρα _αβέβαιης ηλικίας –μπορεί να είναι μεσήλικας, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και τριαντάρης. Το ποίημα διαδραματίζεται σε ένα σαλόνι αλλά υπάρχουν αναφορές στους δρόμους μιας μεγαλούπολης, που μπορεί να είναι το Λονδίνο, το Παρίσι ή το Βερολίνο, αν και η παρουσία της ομίχλης δείχνει μάλλον Λονδίνο. Ο Προύφροκ είναι προσωπείο του Έλιοτ -ένας άνθρωπος αδύναμος και άτολμος, που έχει πρόβλημα με τις γυναίκες, φοβάται τα γηρατειά, φοβάται ότι έχει ήδη γεράσει, φοβάται την προϊούσα φθορά, φοβάται τη σκιά του. Θέλει να πει κάτι σημαντικό ή να κάνει μια «καίρια» ερώτηση, αλλά τελικά δεν τολμά. Στο τέλος ομολογεί ότι άκουσε τις γοργόνες να τραγουδούν αλλά δεν τραγουδούσαν για αυτόν.

Ο _Προύφροκ _είναι ένα πολύ καλό ποίημα και το 1917, όταν κυκλοφόρησε η συλλογή του Έλιοτ _Prufrock and Other Observations, _έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση. Ο Ε. Μ. Φόρστερ, ο γνωστός μυθιστοριογράφος και φίλος του Καβάφη, έγραψε ότι στη γενιά του άρεσε ο Προύφροκ_, _όχι απλώς γιατί ήταν ένα ποίημα διαφορετικό από ό,τι ήξεραν ως τότε αλλά και διότι ο ήρωάς του τους ήταν οικείος, ήταν «ένας από μας». Γεγονός είναι ότι το ποίημα αποτελεί πράγματι μεγάλη ανατροπή στα ποιητικά πράγματα εκείνης της εποχής. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η ανατροπή αυτή παίζεται στους δύο πρώτους στίχους:

_Let us go then you and I when the evening is spread out against the sky
Like a patient etherized upon the table._

Ο πρώτος στίχος είναι 19ος αιώνας:
_Ας πάμε λοιπόν εσύ κι εγώ όταν το βράδυ απλώνεται στον ουρανό-_

Ο δεύτερος στίχος είναι νεωτερική ποίηση του 20ού αιώνα. Η τολμηρή μεταφορά _το δειλινό είναι σαν ναρκωμένος άρρωστος στο χειρουργικό τραπέζι _δεν θα μπορούσε να γραφεί τον 19ο αιώνα: με τους δύο πρώτους στίχους του _Προύφροκ _περνάμε από τον ρομαντισμό στον μοντερνισμό. Ο Προύφροκ είναι δύσκολο ποίημα, αν περιμένει κανείς ομαλή πορεία και ανάπτυξη των νοημάτων και των εικόνων. Η δυσκολία του έγκειται στον αποσπασματικό χαρακτήρα του, στο γεγονός ότι είναι μια «στοίβα σπασμένες εικόνες» (“a heap of broken images”), όπως λέει ο Έλιοτ στην _Έρημη χώρα, _ή μια σειρά φωτογραφιών, που εμείς πρέπει να τις συναρμόσουμε, να σχηματίσουμε την αλληλουχία, να βρούμε τη συνοχή. Αλλά πέρα από την έλλειψη ομαλής συνοχής των εικόνων, υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στον _Προύφροκ, _που μας αποζημιώνει: η εξαιρετική μουσικότητα των στίχων, η αίσθηση μιας έξοχης γλώσσας που αξίζει να την αποκρυπτογραφήσουμε.

*4.*​Το επόμενο ποιητικό έργο του Έλιοτ είναι η περιλάλητη _Έρημη χώρα, _το πιο εμβληματικό ποιητικό κείμενο του 20ού αιώνα, το διασημότερο ποίημα των νεότερων χρόνων. Εδώ μια παρένθεση. Γράφω _Έρημη χώρα _διότι έτσι έχει καθιερωθεί να λέγεται στα ελληνικά η _Waste Land _του Τ. S. Eliot, διότι έτσι μετέφρασε τον τίτλο ο Γιώργος Σεφέρης. Ο Τάκης Παπατσώνης, που μετέφρασε πρώτος το έργο, το τιτλοφόρησε Ο _ερημότοπος, _ενώ ο Κλείτος Κύρου το έκανε_ Η ρημαγμένη γη. _Όλες αυτές οι αποδόσεις είναι λανθασμένες, και μάλιστα αδικαιολόγητα. _Waste Land _σημαίνει στέρφα γη, χέρσα γη, άγονη γη. Αυτή την τελευταία εκδοχή της Άγονης Γης υιοθέτησε η Δέσποινα Ρισάκη, όταν μετέφρασε τη _Waste Land. _Είναι κρίμα που η πολύ καλή μετάφρασή της παραμένει αδημοσίευτη. Η μετάφραση του Σεφέρη δεν είναι καλή· οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι έγκυρη. Υπάρχουν πολλά λάθη, αστοχίες, αγγλισμοί, αλλά και δημοτικιστικές εμμονές. Ήδη στους πρώτους στίχους της μετάφρασής του έχουμε στραμπουληγμένα ελληνικά: «Ο Απρίλης», λέει ο Σεφέρης, «είναι ο μήνας ο σκληρός γεννώντας μέσ’ από την πεθαμένη γη τις πασχαλιές, σμίγοντας θύμηση κι επιθυμία, ταράζοντας με τη βροχή της άνοιξης ρίζες οκνές». Οι μετοχές γεννώντας-σμίγοντας-ταράζοντας (breeding-mixing-stirring) δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στα ελληνικά σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα ως αιτιολογικές. Θα πρέπει να αναλυθούν ή να γίνουν ρήματα στον ενεστώτα. Αλλά να μην μπλέξουμε με τα μεταφραστικά κατορθώματα του Σεφέρη –δεν θα έχουμε τελειωμό.

Η _Waste Land _εκδόθηκε το 1922, την ίδια χρονιά που εκδόθηκε ο _Οδυσσέας _του Τζέημς Τζόυς και οι _Ελεγείες του Ντουίνο _του Ρίλκε. Είναι το annus mirabilis της νεώτερης λογοτεχνίας. Στην Ελλάδα το 1922 εκδόθηκε η _Έρση _του Δροσίνη –αλλά είχαμε τη Μικρασιατική Καταστροφή, που επηρέασε βαθύτατα τη Γενιά του ’30 και ιδιαίτερα τον Σεφέρη.

Η _Waste Land _δεν είναι δραματικός μονόλογος όπως ο _Προύφροκ. _Εδώ δεν έχουμε μια φωνή αλλά πολλές φωνές, μονολογικές ή διαλογικές, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται, σε πρώτη τουλάχιστον ανάγνωση, μια σύγχυση. Από τη μία έχουμε τη φωνή του μάντη Τειρεσία, από την άλλη τη φωνή μιας λαϊκής γυναίκας σε μια παμπ του Λονδίνου. Παραδόξως, το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι κακόφωνο. Σαν να ενορχηστρώνονται από έναν ιδιοφυή συνθέτη. Αυτή ίσως είναι και η κατάλληλη μεταφορά για να περιγράψουμε την _Waste Land, _αν λάβουμε υπόψη ένα κείμενο του ίδιου του Έλιοτ όπου εκθέτει τις εντυπώσεις του από μια παράσταση της _Ιεροτελεστίας της άνοιξης _του Στραβίνσκυ που είδε στο Λονδίνο το 1921, όταν έγραφε την _Waste Land. _Μιλάει στο άρθρο του για «τα κορναρίσματα των αυτοκινήτων, το βουητό των μηχανών, το τρίξιμο των τροχών, τους κρότους του σίδερου και του ατσαλιού, τη βουή του μετρό, όλους τους βαρβαρικούς ήχους της σύγχρονης ζωής –αυτοί οι απελπιστικοί θόρυβοι, μεταμορφώνονται και γίνονται μουσική.» Δεν αποκλείεται ο Στραβίνσκυ να του έδειξε τον δρόμο για να κάνει κάτι ανάλογο στη δική του ποιητική σύνθεση. Στην _Waste Land _δεν έχουμε μόνο πολλές φωνές, έχουμε επίσης εκατοντάδες αναφορές στην παγκόσμια λογοτεχνία, οι οποίες, παρά τις σημειώσεις στο ποίημα του ίδιου του ποιητή, δυσκολεύουν την ανάγνωση. Ακόμη, το ποίημα είναι ένα κράμα του υψηλού και του ευτελούς, του πνευματικού με το υλικό, του αισθηματικού με το σεξουαλικό, του τραγικού με το κωμικό –τόσο ώστε να μας διαφεύγει τελικά η πρόθεση του ποιητή. Πολλοί υποστήριξαν ότι πρόκειται για φάρσα, ότι ο ποιητής κάνει πλάκα με σοβαρή διάθεση, όσο κι αν αυτό φαίνεται αντιφατικό.

Δεν είναι εύκολο, θα έλεγα πως είναι αδύνατο, να εξηγήσουμε με σαφήνεια και πληρότητα τι είναι η _Waste Land, _για τι πράγμα μιλάει, ποιο είναι το νόημα του ποιήματος. Μπορούμε όμως να αποπειραθούμε κάποιες προσεγγίσεις ή πλευροκοπήσεις. Κατ’ αρχάς ο ίδιος ο τίτλος λέει αρκετά. Είναι ένα ποίημα για την άγονη γη –για τη στειρότητα, για το ζοφερό τοπίο του σύγχρονου κόσμου, για έναν «στείρο κεραυνό που δεν φέρνει βροχή». Άλλοι ποιητές είχαν περιγράψει τον σύγχρονο κόσμο με άλλες μεταφορές. Ο Τζέημς Τζόυς μίλησε για παράλυση, ο Γέιτς για ένα κέντρο που δεν αντέχει και για την αναρχία που λύθηκε στον κόσμο. Οι μεταφορές του Έλιοτ είναι η αγονία και η λειψυδρία. Θα παραθέσω από το πρωτότυπο ορισμένους στίχους προς το τέλος του ποιήματος για να ακουστεί ο τόνος του ποιητή. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να ξέρει κανείς καλά αγγλικά. Η γνώση δύο μόνο λέξεων –water (νερό) και rock (βράχια) αρκεί:

_If there were water
And no rock
If there were rock
And also water
And water
A spring
A pool among the rock
If there were the sound of water only 
Not the cicada
And dry grass singing
But sound of water over a rock
Where the hermit-thrush sings in the pine trees
Drip drop drip drop drop drop drop. 
But there is no water_

Στο μεγάλο ποίημα του Έλιοτ υπάρχει ρυθμός, υπάρχει μουσική, και βέβαια υπάρχει λυρισμός, συγκίνηση. Πολλά εκτενή αποσπάσματα είναι εύληπτα, απολύτως κατανοητά χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια. Ένα τέτοιο εκτενές απόσπασμα είναι η σκηνή της καταθλιπτικής ερωτικής συνάντησης της δακτυλογράφου με τον νεαρό υπάλληλο. Να σημειώσω ότι σε αυτό το απόσπασμα έχουμε κρυμμένο, μέσα στο σώμα του κειμένου, στους στίχους 235-249, ένα πλήρες έμμετρο σονέτο με τις ομοιοκαταληξίες του. Παραθέτω το απόσπασμα στη μετάφραση της Δέσποινας Ρισσάκη, που είναι και η μόνη από τους μεταφραστές που προσπαθεί να αποδώσει το σονέτο με σονέτο. Ο Γιώργος Σεφέρης και ο Κλείτος Κύρου δεν πήραν είδηση τίποτα ή κανείς δεν τους το είπε. Είναι δειλινό και η δακτυλογράφος περιμένει για τσάι τον νεαρό. Το σκηνικό περιγράφεται από τον αόρατο αυτόπτη μάρτυρα Τειρεσία:

_Έξω από το παράθυρο στεγνώνουν τολμηρά απλωμένα
Τα εσώρουχά της στου ήλιου τις στερνές αχτίδες.
Επάνω στο ντιβάνι της (τη νύχτα κρεβάτι της) στοιβαγμένα 
Πασούμια, κάλτσες, μεσοφόρια και κορσέδες.
Κι αφού πάρουν το τσάι τους,
Προσφέρεται η στιγμή, ο νεαρός εικάζει.
Απόφαγαν, βαριέται κι είναι κουρασμένη.
Σε χάδια να την παρασύρει δοκιμάζει
Που εκείνη δεν τα επιθυμεί, απλώς τα υπομένει.
Αυτός ξανάβει, ορμάει με τη μία
Τα χέρια αντίσταση δεν συναντούν καμία
Απόκριση δεν απαιτεί η αλαζονεία
Και καλοδέχεται την αδιαφορία.
Μετά σαν κηδεμόνας την φιλά και φεύγει
Ψαύει στα σκοτεινά, την έξοδο γυρεύει.
Αυτή γυρνάει να κοιτάξει τον καθρέφτη,
Δεν αντελήφθη καν που έφυγε ο εραστής.
Μια σκέψη ατελή ο νους της επιτρέπει
«Τέλειωσε κι αυτό, αισθάνομαι ευτυχής».
Όταν η καλλονή τα χάσει τα μυαλά της
Μόνη στην κάμαρα πηγαίνει πάνω κάτω
Με χέρι αυτόματο χτενίζει τα μαλλιά της
Και βάζει μουσική στο φωνογράφο._

Ο Έλιοτ φοβάται τη χυδαιότητα, τη φτήνια και την κακογουστιά, την αποστρέφεται ενώ ταυτόχρονα γοητεύεται από αυτήν. Όθεν και η συχνή παρουσία του ευτελούς στο έργο του, κυρίως στο πρώιμο (στα _Πρελούδια _π.χ.), και στην _Waste Land. _Συνάμα τον ελκύει η δροσιά και η αθωότητα.

*5.*​Μετά την _Waste Land _ο Έλιοτ θα γράψει ευάριθμα και μικρού μήκους ποιήματα, όπως _Οι κούφιοι άνθρωποι _(1925), η _Ash Wednesday _(1930), τα _Ariel Poems _(1927-30). Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ’30, το 1936, δημοσιεύει το πρώτο από τα _Τέσσερα κουαρτέτα, _το _Burnt Norton. _Θα ακολουθήσουν άλλα τρία, το 1940, το 1941 και το 1942. Γράφτηκαν στη διάρκεια του πολέμου εν μέσω των αεροπορικών βομβαρδισμών. Πρόσφατα μεταφράστηκαν στα ελληνικά από τον Χάρη Βλαβιανό. Η μετάφραση είναι πολύ καλή, οπωσδήποτε έγκυρη. Συνοδεύεται από μία εκτενή και κατατοπιστική εισαγωγή και πολλά σχόλια.

Στα _Κουαρτέτα _έχουμε έναν διαφορετικό Έλιοτ. Τα συνθετικά αυτά ποιήματα έχουν βαθύτατο θρησκευτικό χαρακτήρα. Να σημειώσουμε ότι ήδη το 1927 ο Έλιοτ είχε προσχωρήσει στην αγγλικανική εκκλησία, τη λεγόμενη High Church, που διατηρεί πολλά λειτουργικά στοιχεία του καθολικισμού, και είχε θεωρήσει σκόπιμο να κάνει σχετική δημόσια δήλωση.

Αν τα πρώτα ποιητικά έργα του Έλιοτ έχουν μιαν άγρια απελπισία, τα _Κουαρτέτα _έχουν μιαν ήρεμη και μελαγχολική πίστη. Υπάρχει πολλή φιλοσοφία, συχνά κοινότοπα φιλοσοφήματα («Στην αρχή μου βρίσκεται το τέλος μου»), υπάρχει μια στοχαστική διάθεση και μια σοφία, και οι αξίες που προβάλλονται είναι η ταπεινότητα και η υποταγή, η προσευχή και η μετάνοια –το ιδεώδες είναι η αγιότητα. Γνωρίζουμε από άλλα γραπτά του ότι ο Έλιοτ, στη μέση ηλικία του, είχε γίνει αυτό που θα λέγαμε «αντιδραστικός». Όπως σαφέστατα το θέτει ο Στήβεν Σπέντερ στη μονογραφία του για τον ποιητή, ο Έλιοτ πίστευε ότι η πολιτική δράση πρέπει να βασίζεται σε αφηρημένες αρχές, οι αρχές να βασίζονται στο δόγμα, και το δόγμα να βασίζεται σε υπερφυσική αυθεντία. Εγγυητές της αυθεντίας είναι οι θεσμοί της Εκκλησίας και η μοναρχία. Έτσι ο Έλιοτ άρχισε να θρησκεύεται σαν κοινός πιστός, δυσπιστούσε στο δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα, όπως τουλάχιστον λειτουργούσε στις δυτικές δημοκρατίες, δεν πίστευε στην πρόοδο, δεν πίστευε στην επιστήμη, δεν πίστευε στη μαζική εκπαίδευση που, κατά τη γνώμη του, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματική παιδεία, αντίθετα την υπονομεύει ή την καταργεί, δεν πίστευε ότι οι κοινωνίες μπορούν να βρουν το δρόμο τους με τις δικές τους δυνάμεις. Τελικά, στα _Κουαρτέτα _δείχνει να μην πιστεύει καν στην ποίηση. Δηλώνει στα ίσα ότι “the poetry does not matter”, «η ποίηση δεν έχει σημασία», κατά τη μετάφραση του Βλαβιανού, εγώ θα έλεγα «η ποίηση δεν μετράει», για να μη νομίσει ο αναγνώστης ότι αυτό που λέει ο στίχος είναι ότι η ποίηση δεν έχει νόημα (meaning). Γενικά, σε αυτά τα ποιήματα υπάρχει έντονος προβληματισμός σχετικά με την ποίηση καθαυτή, τα ποιήματα είναι αναστοχαστικά. Θα παραθέσω ένα ενδεικτικό απόσπασμα από το 5ο μέρος του _East Coker, _του δεύτερου κουαρτέτου, σε δική μου μετάφραση, καμωμένη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.

_Ιδού εγώ λοιπόν, στα μισά του δρόμου,
έχοντας σπαταλήσει
Είκοσι χρόνια, τα χρόνια του
μεσοπολέμου 
Πασχίζοντας να μάθω να
χρησιμοποιώ τις λέξεις, κι η κάθε απόπειρα
Μια εντελώς καινούργια αρχή και μια
διαφορετική αποτυχία
Γιατί το μόνο που τελικά μαθαίνεις
είναι να κυριαρχείς στις λέξεις
Για να πεις το πράγμα που δεν έχεις
πια να πεις ή με τον τρόπο
Που δεν είσαι πια διατεθειμένος να το πεις. 
Κι έτσι το κάθε εγχείρημα
Είναι μια νέα αρχή, μια επιδρομή στο άναρθρο
Με σαθρό εξοπλισμό που όλο και φθείρεται
Στη γενική αταξία της αοριστίας του αισθήματος
Των απείθαρχων στοιχείων της
συγκίνησης.
Κι ό,τι υπάρχει για να κατακτηθεί
Με δύναμη και υποταγή, έχει ήδη
ανακαλυφθεί
Μια και δυο ή πολλές φορές, από
ανθρώπους που κανείς δεν μπορεί να ελπίζει
Πως θα τους παραβγεί –αλλά δεν
υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός –
Υπάρχει μονάχα ο αγώνας για να
ανακτηθεί αυτό που χάθηκε
Και βρέθηκε και χάθηκε πάλι και
πάλι, και τώρα υπό συνθήκες
Που φαίνονται δυσμενείς. 
Αλλά ίσως δεν υπάρχει ούτε κέρδος ούτε ζημιά.
Για μας υπάρχει μόνο η προσπάθεια.
Τα υπόλοιπα δεν μας αφορούν._

*6.*​Μια παρουσίαση του Έλιοτ θα ήταν ατελής αν δεν αναφερθούν κάποια βασικά στοιχεία της κριτικής σκέψης του. Ο Έλιοτ δεν ήταν μόνο ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους ποιητές του 20ού αιώνα, ήταν και ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους κριτικούς. Μόνιμη έγνοια και προβληματισμός του ήταν η σχέση μας με την παράδοση, την ποιητική αλλά και γενικότερα την πολιτισμική παράδοση. Οι απόψεις του για τη σχέση του ποιητή με την παράδοση διατυπώθηκαν σε ένα πρώιμο και διάσημο πια δοκίμιό του με τον τίτλο «Παράδοση και ατομικό τάλαντο», το διασημότερο ίσως μελέτημά του.

Το παρακάτω απόσπασμα συνιστά την πεμπτουσία της κριτικής του σκέψης:

_Ωστόσο, αν η μόνη μορφή της παράδοσης είναι να ακολουθούμε τους τρόπους της προηγούμενης γενιάς, προσκολλημένοι τυφλά ή δειλά στις επιτυχίες της, τότε η «παράδοση» πρέπει δίχως άλλο να αποθαρρύνεται. Έχουμε δει πολλά τέτοια ρεύματα να χάνονται γρήγορα στην άμμο _–_και η καινοτομία είναι καλύτερη από την επανάληψη. Η παράδοση είναι θέμα πολύ ευρύτερης σημασίας. Δεν μπορεί να κληρονομηθεί και, αν την επιθυμείς, θα πρέπει να την κερδίσεις με πολύ κόπο. Εμπεριέχει, πρώτα απ’ όλα, την ιστορική αίσθηση, την οποία μπορούμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε σχεδόν υποχρεωτική για οποιονδήποτε εξακολουθήσει να είναι ποιητής μετά τα είκοσι πέντε· και η ιστορική αίσθηση εμπεριέχει μιαν αντίληψη, όχι μόνο για την παρελθοντότητα του παρελθόντος αλλά και για την παρουσία του_–_ η ιστορική αίσθηση υποχρεώνει κάποιον να γράψει όχι απλώς με τη δική του γενιά στο αίμα του αλλά και με τη συναίσθηση ότι ολόκληρη η ευρωπαϊκή λογοτεχνία, από τον Όμηρο μέχρι σήμερα, και μέσα σε αυτήν ολόκληρη η λογοτεχνία της δικής του χώρας συνυπάρχει και αποτελεί μια ταυτόχρονη τάξη. Η ιστορική αίσθηση, που είναι μια αίσθηση του άχρονου όσο και του έγχρονου, και του άχρονου και του έγχρονου μαζί, είναι αυτό που κάνει έναν συγγραφέα παραδοσιακό. Και ταυτόχρονα είναι αυτό που κάνει έναν συγγραφέα να έχει οξεία αίσθηση της θέσης του στον χρόνο, της δικής του συγχρονικότητας. Κανένας ποιητής, _κανένας _καλλιτέχνης οποιασδήποτε τέχνης δεν έχει το πλήρες νόημά του από μόνος. Η σημασία του, η αποτίμησή του είναι η αποτίμηση της σχέσης του με τους νεκρούς ποιητές και καλλιτέχνες. Δεν μπορείς να τον αποτιμήσεις από μόνον του –πρέπει να τον βάλεις, για σύγκριση και αντιπαράθεση, ανάμεσα στους νεκρούς. Και τούτο το _εννοώ ως _αρχή της αισθητικής κριτικής, όχι απλώς της ιστορικής κριτικής. Η ανάγκη της συμμόρφωσης, της συναρμογής, δεν είναι μονόπλευρη _–_αυτό που συμβαίνει όταν δημιουργείται ένα καλλιτεχνικό έργο είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει ταυτόχρονα σε όλα τα καλλιτεχνικά έργα που προηγήθηκαν. Τα_ _υπάρχοντα μνημεία σχηματίζουν μια ιδανική τάξη που τροποποιείται με την εισαγωγή ανάμεσά τους του νέου (τον πραγματικά νέου) καλλιτεχνικού έργου. Η υπάρχουσα τάξη είναι πλήρης προτού φτάσει το νέο έργο· για να εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει μετά την παρέμβαση της καινοτομίας, ολόκληρη η τάξη πρέπει να μεταβληθεί, έστω και ελαφρώς _–_και έτσι οι σχέσεις, οι αναλογίες, η αξία κάθε καλλιτεχνικού έργου ως προς το όλον αναπροσδιορίζονται– και αυτό συνιστά τη συμφωνία μεταξύ του παλαιού και του νέου. Όποιος συμμερίζεται αυτήν την ιδέα της τάξης, του σχήματος της ευρωπαϊκής, της αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας, δεν θα θεωρήσει παράλογη την ιδέα ότι το παρελθόν πρέπει να μεταβάλλεται από το παρόν όπως το παρόν κατευθύνεται από το παρελθόν. Και ο ποιητής που το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό, έχει επίσης επίγνωση των μεγάλων δυσκολιών και των ευθυνών του. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι μία αδιάκοπη υποταγή του ποιητή σε κάτι που είναι πιο πολύτιμο. Η πρόοδος ενός καλλιτέχνη είναι μία συνεχής αυτοθυσία, μία συνεχής απόσβεση της προσωπικότητας._

Πέρα από τη σχέση του ποιητή με την παράδοση, το εύρος του κριτικού προβληματισμού του Έλιοτ είναι τεράστιο. Ο ελεύθερος στίχος, η ελάσσων ποίηση, το κλασικό, η μουσική της ποίησης, η κριτική και ο κριτικός, οι τρεις φωνές της ποίησης, οι ρομαντικοί ποιητές, οι μεταφυσικοί ποιητές, ο Σαίξπηρ, ο Μίλτων, είναι μερικά μόνο από τα θέματα για τα οποία ο Έλιοτ διατύπωσε γνώμη, συχνά βαρύνουσα. Ηγεμόνευσε στην ποίηση και στην κριτική για σχεδόν μισό αιώνα, από τη δεκαετία του ’20 ως τη δεκαετία του ’60.

Όσο κι αν διαφωνούμε –και υπάρχουν πολλά για να διαφωνήσει κανείς με τον Έλιοτ– δεν μπορούμε να μην τον λάβουμε υπόψη. Η επίδρασή του στην ποίηση και στη σκέψη του εικοστού αιώνα είναι γιγαντιαία. Τα χρέη στον Έλιοτ των μεταγενέστερων ποιητών και κριτικών, ακόμη και μυθιστοριογράφων, είναι ανυπολόγιστα. Και θα πρέπει να συμπεριλάβουμε στα χρέη όχι μόνο τις θετικές επιδράσεις αλλά και τη δυνατότητα (ή την ευκαιρία) να απορρίψεις τα ελιοτικά ποιητικά ή κριτικά πρότυπα. Για παράδειγμα, η θεωρία της αγωνίας της επίδρασης του Χάρολντ Μπλουμ, του επιφανέστερου ίσως κριτικού των τελευταίων δεκαετιών, μια θεωρία που αφορά στη σχέση των ποιητών με την ποιητική παράδοση, δεν θα ήταν δυνατή αν δεν είχε προϋπάρξει η σχετική θεωρία του Έλιοτ όπως διατυπώθηκε στο δοκίμιό του «Παράδοση και ατομικό τάλαντο», θεωρία την οποία ο Μπλουμ ανατρέπει.

*7.*​Προσωπικά, προτιμώ τον Έλιοτ του _Προύφροκ _και της _Έρημης χώρας _από τον Έλιοτ των _Κουαρτέτων. _Προτιμώ τον ρηξικέλευθο πειραματισμό και την ζωντανή απελπισία των πρώιμων ποιημάτων από τη θρησκευτική προσήλωση, την ταπεινότητα, τη φιλοσοφική πεζότητα και τον χλομό, γεροντικό λυρισμό των ύστερων έργων.

Σκέφτομαι πάντα ότι η εποχή που έγραφε ο Έλιοτ τα τρία από τα τέσσερα κουαρτέτα ήταν η εποχή του πολέμου, το ’40 και το ’41, η πιο ζοφερή, η πιο μαύρη, η πιο σκληρή εποχή για την Αγγλία, όταν ο ναζισμός κυριαρχούσε στην Ευρώπη και το Λονδίνο βομβαρδιζόταν ανηλεώς. Οι βομβαρδισμοί εκείνοι έχουν περάσει στη λογοτεχνία –το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στον νου είναι το μυθιστόρημα του Γκρέιαμ Γκρην _Το τέλος της σχέσης. _Εκείνες λοιπόν τις μέρες, στις 4 Ιουνίου του 1940, ακούγεται ο συναρπαστικός λόγος του Τσώρτσιλ στη Βουλή των Κοινοτήτων, που προσδιόρισε τον αγώνα των Άγγλων ενάντια στον ναζισμό:

_«Μεγάλες εκτάσεις της Ευρώπης και πολλά παλιά και ξακουστά κράτη έχουν ήδη πέσει ή μπορεί να πέσουν στην αρπάγη της Γκεστάπο και των _άλλων _απεχθών ναζιστικών οργάνων _–_αλλά εμείς δεν θα ολιγωρήσουμε, θα φτάσουμε μέχρι το τέλος. Θα πολεμήσουμε στις θάλασσες και στους ωκεανούς, θα πολεμήσουμε με ολοένα και μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση και δύναμη στους ουρανούς, θα υπερασπίσουμε το νησί μας όποιο κι αν είναι το κόστος. Θα πολεμήσουμε στις ακτές, θα πολεμήσουμε στους αγρούς και στους δρόμους, και δεν θα υποκύψουμε ποτέ.»_

Αυτά ο Τσώρτσιλ. Αυτά που είχε να πει ο Έλιοτ εκείνες τις μαύρες μέρες του πολέμου ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά και συνοψίζονται στους στίχους των _Κουαρτέτων: _«η μόνη σοφία που μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε πως θα αποκτήσουμε είναι η σοφία της ταπεινοφροσύνης.»

Θα μου πείτε ότι συγκρίνω πράγματα ανόμοια. Τον πατριωτικό λόγο ενός πολιτικού με τον στοχαστικό λόγο ενός ποιητή. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι γλώσσες αυτές ανήκουν σε τόσο διαφορετικές κατηγορίες. Η ποίηση βρίσκεται παντού και κάθε ισχυρός λόγος είναι ποιητικός, είτε αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως ποίηση είτε όχι. Στο κάτω κάτω είναι και οι δύο γλώσσες προτρεπτικές. Η μία μας προτρέπει να είμαστε ταπεινοί, η άλλη μας προτρέπει να αντισταθούμε. Όσο βαθιά κι αν ψάξουμε στα _Κουαρτέτα _δεν θα βρούμε πουθενά ίχνος αντίστασης.

Στην προσπάθειά του να βρει το διαχρονικό ή και το άχρονο, ο ποιητής βρέθηκε εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Ίσως αυτό ακριβώς να ήθελε. Η βουή των βομβαρδισμών είναι, καθώς βεβαιώνουν αυτόπτες μάρτυρες, φρικτή, τόσο όσο και ο βομβαρδισμός καθαυτός. Πολλοί δεν το άντεχαν. Ας πούμε λοιπόν, όπως ο ίδιος ο Έλιοτ μας λέει στα _Κουαρτέτα_, ότι «ο άνθρωπος δεν αντέχει πολλή πραγματικότητα.» –“Human kind cannot bear very much reality”.

Αλλά όταν πέφτουν οι μπόμπες στα κεφάλια των παιδιών σου, έγνοια σου είναι πώς θα σώσεις το σώμα τους, όχι την ψυχή τους. Ο Έλιοτ στη διάρκεια του πολέμου, έχοντας κατασταλάξει ότι η πολιτική όλη είναι για πέταμα, προσπαθεί να σώσει την ψυχή του. Αυτό μας λέει να κάνουμε κι εμείς.
Πεποίθησή μου είναι πως δεν τον ενδιέφερε καν η έκβαση του πολέμου. Αυτό που τον πονούσε ήταν η νεωτερική βαρβαρότητα, η καταστροφή της ευρωπαϊκής (όχι απλώς της αγγλικής, γαλλικής ή γερμανικής) παράδοσης, όπως την έβλεπε να συντελείται με τη δράση και των τριών πολιτικών συστημάτων της εποχής –του κομμουνισμού, της δημοκρατίας, του φασισμού. Η ιδεώδης πολιτεία του Έλιοτ είναι μια ανέφικτη προ-νεωτερική (δηλ. μεσαιωνική) ή μετα-νεωτερική (δηλ. νεο-μεσαιωνική) χριστιανική κοινωνία που συνοψίζεται από τον ίδιο ως εξής:

_Να θυμόμαστε πάντα ότι η Βασιλεία του Χριστού επί της Γης δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί ποτέ, και επίσης ότι πραγματοποιείται πάντα. Να θυμόμαστε ότι όποια μεταρρύθμιση ή επανάσταση και αν κάνουμε, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι πάντα μια οικτρή παρωδία αυτού που θα έπρεπε να είναι η ανθρώπινη κοινωνία _–αν _και από τον κόσμο δεν λείπουν εντελώς οι θριαμβικές στιγμές._

Εμάς μας αρκούν αυτές οι θριαμβικές στιγμές –στιγμές αντίστασης στην άγνοια, στην απαιδευσία, στην πανούκλα των ολοκληρωτικών ιδεολογιών. Ο Τσώρτσιλ νίκησε τον Χίτλερ. Αυτό θα πρέπει να μας αρκεί. Κατά τα άλλα ο κορυφαίος ποιητής του _Προύφροκ _και της _Άγονης Γης _δεν θα είχε υπάρξει χωρίς αυτές τις θριαμβικές στιγμές μιας ανοιχτής, όσο και αν ατελούς, ανθρώπινης κοινωνίας.▲









Λονδίνο, 30 Ιουνίου 1943. Ο Τσώρτσιλ περιστρέφει το καπέλο του στο μπαστούνι του προς τέρψιν της εικοσάχρονης κόρης του Μαίρης. Πηγή: Mary Soames, _A Daughter’s Tale, _Black Swan, 2012.​


----------

